# Some moss, ferns and lichens from Madagascar



## Stijn (Oct 26, 2009)

I arrived back home last month from my third trip to Madagascar : this time we visited Ambohitantely (one of the last remaining rainforests in the Central Highlands), Zahamena (a very large national parc, but unfortuneatly very remote) and the region around Andasibe (what is easily accessible, only a few hours on a good road from the capital, and visited by a lot of tourists).

Here are some pictures of ferns / moss and lichens, I will soon start a topic with some orchids, and some 'miniature plants'.

Most likely Davallia repens, a nice climbing fern growing on the rocks next to the river









A nice miniature and 'hairy' fern (leaves only +- 3 cm), it reminds my of my Elaphoglossum crinitum, but much smaller. This one was growing on rocks in the river









A large epifytic fern, probably Drynaria









Asplenium nidus, a common fern in large parts of the 'old world' tropics









A nice miniature fern, very suitable for the terrarium, Asplenium cf. stoloniferum. This one is very common in the rainforests of Madagascar


















A related fern, but with very fine foliage









Another nice miniature, Crepidomanes









At first hand, this looked like a Platycerium, but when I used my Zoom lens, I saw it was a tree with a very similar looking foliage









A true Platycerium, probably P. alcicorne









A large and very nice lichen









and even the tiniest branches can carry a nice variety of mosses









Usnea is growing on top of the trees, most common on the top of mountainridges where moist air is passing by









Giant treeferns are a common sight in undisturbed rainforest









several species of Lycopodium / Huperzia


















a larger type of Selaginella 









A larger type of fern (Elaphoglossum ?) with spores









This climbing fern is a common sight


















And the last one (for Wim) : a trunk covered with Hymenophyllum


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

Really nice pics! I have one question! Would it be allowed to take plants from there and bring it home if they are not protected in any way?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice finds!!!! makes me why to redo some of my vivs


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Great photos. The fern isn't an Elaphoglossum (which I'm pretty sure are restricted to the New World). When I remember the name I'll post back.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

These pictures are awesome! Thanks so much for sharing them.

I wish that somebody would (lawfully) import some more of these unusual ferns. There are so many really cool terrarium-suitable ferns that don't seem to be in cultivation at all.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> Great photos. The fern isn't an Elaphoglossum (which I'm pretty sure are restricted to the New World). When I remember the name I'll post back.


I think Elaphoglossum are pantropical, they're just MOSTLY new world.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I know Andy's has an interesting Malagasy fern that looks like those Asplenium you posted.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Stijn ^$^$%^&^&^*& i hate you.......for showing these (too nice ) pictures.
That Elaphoglossum maybe an Actiniopteris spec?


----------



## Stijn (Oct 26, 2009)

@ Manuel : I don't think it is legal to export plants without papers, even if they are not protected by CITES. You need at least a phytosanitary certificate.

@ Wim : yep, it must be Actiniopteris, thanks for the name !


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice pictures of truly nice species. 

The pic with the supposed T. usneoides is however a lichen as Tillandsias are restricted to the new world. =)


----------



## Stijn (Oct 26, 2009)

Usnea is the scientific name of this type of lichen ; Tillandsia usneoides is named after this lichen because of the resemblance


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry. I read to fast. Your correct of course =)


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

Gorgeous photos. I believe the photo labelled "lichen" is actually a liverwort.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

hydrophyte said:


> These pictures are awesome! Thanks so much for sharing them.
> 
> I wish that somebody would (lawfully) import some more of these unusual ferns. There are so many really cool terrarium-suitable ferns that don't seem to be in cultivation at all.


Devin: Andy's has two of the Asplenium species (came in with an orchid shipment years ago.)


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

Frogtofall said:


> Great photos. The fern isn't an Elaphoglossum (which I'm pretty sure are restricted to the New World). When I remember the name I'll post back.


The name of that particular fern, Actiniopteris semiflabellatta.


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

charlesbrooks said:


> The name of that particular fern, Actiniopteris semiflabellatta.


Black jungle has that particular species of fern for sale right now.


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

The litte Elaphoglossum, pictured with the moss appears to be Elaphoglossum spatulatum. A Elaphoglossum that's native to Madagascar.


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

uahh nice pictures, thanks a lot for sharing


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Love the Giant tree fern, thanks for the pics.


----------



## hroney (Aug 22, 2015)

I lived in Madagascar for a couple years but never made it to any of these areas. Very neat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't think that's Asplenium nidus, the fronds are the wrong shape. Antiquum or Australicum maybe. Also that climbing fern looks amazing, I'd love to get my hands on some of it. ANy idea what it is or where to get it?


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

charlesbrooks said:


> Black jungle has that particular species of fern for sale right now.


I bought one from them a couple months ago. It's absolutely taking off, and I think it might spore this fall. Very nice fern.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks for the great pics. really inspiring.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Beautiful pics... Always wanted to go there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

I believe that climbing fern may be Arthropteris tenella.

EDIT: seems that's not found in Mada. But I'm 90% sure it's an Arthropteris sp.


----------

